# Unable to Send Mail in Entourage



## hperformance (Jun 17, 2010)

Entourage X for Mac 10.1.4

Mac OS X 
version 10.5.8

Weird. Entourage dropped my user account. After some research I see that this sort of thing happens but I could not recover it. There were no "lost files" to uncover. 

I re-created the the exact account and proceeded to receive the mail being sent to my original address. Now, I CAN'T SEND MAIL. 

It tells me that the "specified server cannot be found. I used "smtpauth.earthlink.hosting.net" as the server, coping the other computers in my office for the server and for the rest of the sending information. 
:4-dontkno:4-dontkno
I have had all sorts of problems with this email account. From receiving duplicates, sending my mail in a MIME format that no other computers can read, the strange erasing of my entire account and now I am unable to send email. 

Help? 

Warmest Regards, 

Jamie


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a reason you are using Entourage instead of Apple Mail? Have you tried it with Mail to see if it has the same issue. Is there a way to check the ports that Entourage is using, and wither it is sending the user info and password to the outgoing server or not? Have you contacted Earthlink for help setting it up, they should be able to walk you through all the settings for the email client and their servers. Have you checked to make sure that there isn't any firewall in the network or on your Mac that are blocking the needed ports.


----------

